# Attention, Ladies and Germs....drumroll please....



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

OK, Let me preface this by saying, this ear could still go back down, but I don't think it will this time (crossing my fingers). It has now been up for an entire week now, without the foam glued in, which is a record for us after 3-1/2 mos of glueing. It's also a little lopsided, but I will take what I can get, and maybe it will straighten a little over time. If not, oh well. I love it! So without further ado, here's my boy with TWO, count 'em, TWO, ears upright!!! (Sorry, everyone, my computer locks up everytime I try to shrink this in Photobucket)...










Is my baby fine, or what?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's very handsome, wishing him luck with the ear. Looks like he might be able to fold it inward. Morgan does a flying nun fold thing with both ears when she's bad (like tonight, caught her eating corn cobs out of the trash!)


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Attention, Ladies and Germs....drumroll please*

He is looking fine!!!
Good luck with the ear!!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Attention, Ladies and Germs....drumroll please*

















Two Thumbs--er----- > EARS UP!!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Attention, Ladies and Germs....drumroll please*

He is pretty without or without the standing ears. Of course love the way it looks with both of them up


----------



## linewalkin (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Attention, Ladies and Germs....drumroll please*

OMG...That's a stunning fellow!!!!! Do you have pictures of him as a little pup..??? I'm just curious what he looked like when you first brought him home? Was the plush coat obvious even at 8 or 9 weeks?


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Attention, Ladies and Germs....drumroll please*

Hi kodeeGirl,

That guy looks great!!!


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Attention, Ladies and Germs....drumroll please*



> Originally Posted By: AKSJASOMG...That's a stunning fellow!!!!! Do you have pictures of him as a little pup..??? I'm just curious what he looked like when you first brought him home? Was the plush coat obvious even at 8 or 9 weeks?


Thanks! Looking back, it was obvious he was not a short-coated GSD. I knew he had a more "fluffy than usual" coat as a pup, with lots of "ear fuzz" as I call it. But honestly, at the time I didn't even know there was such a thing as a long-coated GSD. So I didn't ask. I kept waiting for him to shed that long puppy coat, but it just ended up more coarse/slick than fluffy as he grew. He alsogrew into the "ear fuzz". LOL! If I had known when I was calling breeders that long-coats existed, I wouldn't have even gone to look at him. I'm glad I didn't know b/c he has turned out to be the smartest, sweetest, prettiest dog I've ever seen (not that I'm biased!). I fell in love with him on site - when I got him, he was all black with just a touch of grey on his paws/chest, basically. If I ever get another GSD, I'll probably get a coated one. He's just so pretty I don't think I could go back to short-coats (which is what we grew up with as kids). The funny thing is he was the "reject" of the litter - the last little male to be picked.







LOL! I don't have any of his really little "baby" pics on line, but here's a couple pics of him when he was smaller than he is now...


----------



## linewalkin (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Attention, Ladies and Germs....drumroll please*



> Originally Posted By: KodeeGirl
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AKSJASOMG...That's a stunning fellow!!!!! Do you have pictures of him as a little pup..??? I'm just curious what he looked like when you first brought him home? Was the plush coat obvious even at 8 or 9 weeks?
> ...


WOW...HE'S A STUNNER!!!!! THANKS FOR SHARING HIS PICTURES....
I CAN'T BELIEVE HE WAS THE "REJECT"....LOL...LUCKY FOR YOU HE WAS!!!
I ADORE THE PLUSH COATS.....
THE VET CLINIC I WORK FOR, HAD A CLIENT W/ A LITTER THAT NEEDED TO BE PLACED...THE MOM IS A PLUSH COAT....I TOOK ONE OF THE PUPS AND I'M HOPING SHE'S A PLUSH TOO...
I GET MY CAMERA WORKING..I'LL HAVE TO SHOW A PICTURE OF THE PUP AND GET SOME OPINIONS...SHE'S DEFINITELY "FUZZIER" THAN THE OTHERS WERE...WITH A FEW "SPROUTS AND TUFTS" HERE AND THERE..SO I'M CROSSING MY FINGERS..LOL!!!!
AND...YOU'VE DONE A GREAT JOB WITH YOUR PUPS EARS....ANOTHER THING I FIND I OBSESS ABOUT AS WELL....
KEEP US POSTED AS YOUR BABY GROWS!!!!


----------

